# Need Help!,,,,,, Charging ect,,,,,,



## ShoerFast (Feb 7, 2006)

In hope to tap the minds that share ideas here, I have been comming to the conclution that I will not make it another 10 years in my current occupation as a Farrier, but do ok with full days with a saw and hope to slowly make a complete switch.

Hopping to get ideas on starting, charging and maintaining a rural tree removal / land clearing opperation. 

In the area just west of Denver / Golden / Boulder, the wooded areas of the foothills need to be thined for fire protection, or defendable space, and cleared for new builds. 

The County will send out a planner to mark the trees that need to be removed. Defendable Space includes removing wood and chipping the slash and spredding it, if it will all lye flat. 

Trying to astablish a pricing structure is hard for me, I have been doing it just for the firewood, but I know there is more value to the task!

Any advice will be grately apperacated! 

Thanks in advance!

Kevin


----------



## clearance (Feb 7, 2006)

Land clearing/removals, I love it. Get to know guys with hoes and cats, they are always doing treework and often need a climber or someone who is good with a saw. A good op. running a big hoe with a thumb and a good man running a big saw can really deck a lot of wood in a day. This defendable space deal sounds like a good combination for a guy with a chipper and someone with a hoe. At a minimum you need a 4x4 and some saws and bull ropes. For charging, whatever the market will bear I guess. I would figure about $75hr. for one man but ask around. Good luck to you, sounds like fun.


----------



## Crofter (Feb 7, 2006)

ShoerFast;

What part is complaining on ya? back? hands? I know it is deceptively hard work. Not much chance to expand or make anything off helpers either. Good idea to be looking at alternatives well before you are forced into it. I never thought lugging around a chainsaw was a soft go either though.


----------

